# Impossibile accedere alla stampante

## Tont

Sto tentando di configurare samba e CUPS, ma, con questa configurazione:

 *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
> workgroup = CASA
> 
> server string = Samba Server %v
> ...

 

ho questo risultato: http://www.informarts.org/sendimg/images/jpg/1131824296/deskjeterror.JPG

Dove sto sbagliando?Last edited by Tont on Mon Aug 24, 2009 12:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tont

Ecco la mia configurazione di cupsd.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> ServerName PrintServer
> 
> ServerAdmin root@coppermine
> 
> AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log
> ...

 

----------

## Apetrini

Potrebbe essere una miriade di cose; io non sono cosi fresco di cups/samba da poter individuare l'errore, però puoi cominciare postando una 20 di righe del log di samba appena dopo aver provato a stampare.

I log diranno sicuramente qualcosa di utile.

P.s. Il cross posting non è visto di buon occhio qui da noi, per cui attenzione.

----------

## Tont

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere una miriade di cose; io non sono cosi fresco di cups/samba da poter individuare l'errore, però puoi cominciare postando una 20 di righe del log di samba appena dopo aver provato a stampare.
> 
> I log diranno sicuramente qualcosa di utile.

 

Dopo provo, poi ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.s. Il cross posting non è visto di buon occhio qui da noi, per cui attenzione.

 

Sai, scrivendolo anche in inglese riuscirei ad avere l' aiuto non solo degli utenti italiani  :Razz: 

Ecco qui /var/log/samba/log.192.168.0.2 : http://sprunge.us/fiCe

/var/log/cups/access_log  : http://sprunge.us/ICEd

/var/log/cups/error_log : http://sprunge.us/gdFA

----------

## Apetrini

Non so se sia l'unico errore ma non vedi che qualcosa non va :

```

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive < on line 6.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Order on line 7.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Deny on line 8.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Allow on line 9.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Allow on line 10.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Missing value for </Location> on line 11.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive < on line 13.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive AuthType on line 14.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive AuthClass on line 15.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Order on line 16.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Deny on line 17.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Allow on line 18.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive Allow on line 19.

E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Missing value for </Location> on line 20.

```

Questi e altri comandi nel file di configurazione non sono stati riconosciuti, controlla un attimo meglio, forse il copia/incolla selvaggio ha potacciato i file.

----------

## Tont

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non so se sia l'unico errore ma non vedi che qualcosa non va :
> 
> ```
> 
> E [23/Aug/2009:21:19:35 +0200] Unknown directive < on line 6.
> ...

 

Cosa vuol dire potacciato?

Vedo cosa riesco a fare  :Very Happy: , se ho problemi chiedo di nuovo su questo forum  :Razz: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *Tont wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Cosa vuol dire potacciato?
> ...

 

Quando fai copia/incolla da guide vecchie o prendi un po' da una guida un po' dall'altra senza curarti di ciò che stai facendo, mescoli tutto nel calderone...

Per esperienza personale ti posso dire che arrivare a una soluzione in casi come questo, via forum, è piuttosto arduo. Questo perché fornisci un quantitativo limitato di informazioni (e questo di certo non incentiva la gente ad aiutarti, anche perché dovrebbe farti un sacco di domande etc..).

Per migliorare la cosa potresti indicare la guida che hai seguito (se ne hai seguita una) o i passi che hai svolto fino ad ora. E non guasterebbe sapere con che USE sono stati compilati i pacchetti samba e cups. E poi... da locale riesci a stampare? (magari usando il pannello web di cups).

Hai già dato un occhio qui vero http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml ?

----------

